# Another Battery Noob Question



## baksteen8168 (25/6/14)

Hi Everyone.

What does the ICR on the battery mean?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Yash (25/6/14)

ICR refers to the battery chemistry type.

ICR = Typical lithium-ion battery.
IMR = Lithium-Manganese

ICR batteries can explode when they fail and are generally NOT recommended for mechanical mods. Some ICR batteries do come with protection circuits built into them, but there's no way to tell how reliable the circuitry is.

IMR batteries are safer due to their different chemical composition and tend to not explode when they fail.
They are recommended for use in both mechanical and electronic mods. They also offer a higher discharge rate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/6/14)

Yash said:


> ICR refers to the battery chemistry type.
> 
> ICR = Typical lithium-ion battery.
> IMR = Lithium-Manganese
> ...


Thank you. So ICR should be safe in a electronic mod?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Gizmo (25/6/14)

The battery you refering to, (or IRC) which stands for a lithium Ion Cobalt battery

ICR batteries:

They are not safe chemistry. They will vent with high pressure gas and flames, and possibly explode if they go into thermal runaway.
They are low drain. Best suited only for flashlights or other low drain applications. Not recommended for regulated variable voltage/wattage devices, or when using a Kick in a mechanical mod.
They have a low amp reserve, typically less than 3 amps. Pushing a battery past its amp rating can cause it to go into thermal runaway.
IMR Batteries

Safer chemistry. IMR batteries, because of the addition of manganese and/or nickle to the chemistry, are inherently safer than ICR cobalt-based batteries. They may still vent in thermal runaway, but are less likely to do so due to a higher heat tolerance, and will only vent hot gas. Not likely to vent with flames or to explode.
Higher amp reserve. A typical amp rating of 10 amps for an 18650 battery, up to 35 amps for some of the new hybrid IMR batteries.
Lower internal resistance. This is a good thing.
High drain ability. This class will have less capacity in mAh rating compared to protected batteries, but are superior when maximum load current is required, such as in regulated mods, mechanical mods using a Kick, or using an RBA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> The battery you refering to, (or IRC) which stands for a lithium Ion Cobalt battery
> 
> ICR batteries:
> 
> ...


I suspect that this answers my question. The reason I am asking is that I took a efest battery to a well known battery supplier to check if they have something similar. After showing my electronic mod and checking / testing the efest battery, he said I should be safe with an icr battery. just wanted to be sure. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## BhavZ (25/6/14)

IMR is definitely safer from what I have read and heard.

If you don't mind me tagging along on your post, can running a battery below 3.2V cause thermal runaway? Or does that only occur if you exceed the amp limit?


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/6/14)

By all means, tag along.  That's how I learn.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (25/6/14)

I'm not sure about how to trigger the thermal run away, but taking batterys below the 3.7 to 3.5 mark is supposed to be damaging to their life cycle.

In other words you will not get as many recharge cycles out of the battery.


----------



## shabbar (12/7/14)

Can anyone tell me on the efest 18500 15a batteries , what's the safest lowest build I can use on the reo


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/7/14)

According to Ohms law. 15A at 4.2V = 0.28ohm. Hope this helps?


----------



## BhavZ (12/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> According to Ohms law. 15A at 4.2V = 0.28ohm. Hope this helps?


Remember you do not want to push your battery to its limits so I would say rather keep a 5amp buffer

That means the lowers you can go safely would be 4.2V at 10A = 0.42 ohms 

So I would say no lower than 0.5ohms to be safe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (12/7/14)

Thanks ! 

My sweet spot is between .9 and 1.2 ohms so I'm safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

